# Wo ist denn Marcel?:(



## Migger (20. November 2009)

Mir ist seit ner Weile aufgefallen, dass Marcel kaum mehr bei den Buffed/ WOW-Shows zu sehen ist!
Ist er überhaupt noch dabei? Ich weiss nicht wies euch geht aber ich würd ihn gern wieder öfter sehen, auch weil er meine Klasse immer nett vertreten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124308




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

